# Training Vests



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello All,

Can anyone tell me why training vests come with a collar? What are the favorite kinds of vests of people out there?

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Not all come with a collar. The Gappay summer vest is my favourite vest design. 










Lynn Cheffins on this board sewed a custom vest for me based on this design that just rocks. She can add ball droppers and a bait bat basically anything custom you want. Plus her prices are quite reasonable. 

Here is my vest. Excuse the homely model.


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Geoff, does she have a website or should I contact her through here? I have ordered a couple of vests from different places and I haven't been happy with the way they fit me.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

THank you Geoff!

My BFF wants to make me one for christmas, but I have to tell her what I want! I wasn't quite satisfied with the one I had (that I wrecked the zipper on when I was hugely pregnant with my son 3 years ago and still use), so I am looking at design options. Here in the west most people use the Dog Sport Gear vests, however I personally find them very unbreathable and horribly hot in summer. A friend has a mesh fishing vest but the pockets are too small. I was thinking it might be better to have a "training" vest and a "trial" vest.

Thank you for your input.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

If you do a google search on "Ultimate dog training vest" you will find the company that makes my favorite. It's the only one I've found that has removable sleeves. It can be a vest or jacket, depending on the season. It has tons of pockets (front and back), and a velcro attached treat pocket that can be attached on either side and is easily removable for rinsing it out. Pretty reasonably priced too. Here's the link if you can't find it.

http://www.schutzhund-training-store.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=283


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Shawn Reed said:


> Geoff, does she have a website or should I contact her through here? I have ordered a couple of vests from different places and I haven't been happy with the way they fit me.


She doesn't have a www from what I understand Shawn so I'd contact her through here from the members list or she is on Facebook. Unless she sees this thread which I doubt as she is a musher and we've had a good dump of snow so I'm sure she is out in the bush running her dogs or getting caught up on other sewing. I know she had a pile of harnesses, sled bags and a few Anoraks to sew the last time I talked to her.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> THank you Geoff!
> 
> My BFF wants to make me one for christmas, but I have to tell her what I want! I wasn't quite satisfied with the one I had (that I wrecked the zipper on when I was hugely pregnant with my son 3 years ago and still use), so I am looking at design options. Here in the west most people use the Dog Sport Gear vests, however I personally find them very unbreathable and horribly hot in summer. A friend has a mesh fishing vest but the pockets are too small. I was thinking it might be better to have a "training" vest and a "trial" vest.
> 
> ...


Not a problem .. 

I have a Dog Sport gear vest and you are right, hey even in the winter it is just too hot. I love the design and build of the Dog Sport Gear vest but not the material it is like wearing a old rubber rainsuit. 

That's the thing about Lynn's vests she can do anything. She has made vests for others in my training group with Mesh on the back for breathability and with a ball dropper or a built in bait bag with french hinge you dream it she sews it. No problem either for detachable velcro pockets or extra big pouches either. 

Good luck.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me why training vests come with a collar? What are the favorite kinds of vests of people out there?
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


My favorite is a hunting vest I picked up for < $20 at Walmart
sporting department. Big game pockets in the back that are perfect for tugs. I added two pockets to the chest and it's perfect and a lot less then the "training vest" prices


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

I also make custom training vest. They come in all cotton or a combination of summer mesh and cotton. With or without a ball drop.

www.customk9creations.com


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

You can contact me if you have any questions regarding the vests, have any special requests, or would like to see a sample of the fabrics.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I want one of Lynn's Anoraks too, but I am definitely contacting her for a vest. 

(not to side track) but I am looking for a down training jacket, Melissa Mimms with E'Lykos had one at the Halloween trial and I didn't get a chance to ask her where she got it before she left. It was AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I want one of Lynn's Anoraks too, but I am definitely contacting her for a vest.
> 
> (not to side track) but I am looking for a down training jacket, Melissa Mimms with E'Lykos had one at the Halloween trial and I didn't get a chance to ask her where she got it before she left. It was AWESOME!!!!!!!



I think you'd be surprised with an oversized Anorak Carol how warm it can be especially if you size it to put layers under. When I was on the road doing my first responder thing the warmest jacket I had was an anorak with a light down filled vest underneath. You really don't need a jacket rated for crazy -temps as long as you have a good hat and mitts/gloves and add layers. 

I've seen some of Lynn's anoraks in person and they are so perfect for keeping your regular clothes clean from dog grime and she can make big pouches for tugs and stuff.


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Kate Kueper said:


> I also make custom training vest. They come in all cotton or a combination of summer mesh and cotton. With or without a ball drop.
> 
> www.customk9creations.com


Kate, can you put the removable vinyl pouch in both front pockets?


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes to the extra bait pocket. Since each vest is custom made to order I can usually do whatever adjustment you need. I am kind of like Burger King "special orders don't upset us"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kate has her own business of making high end draperies and she started making our club vests, tugs, dog beds and even our portable blinds.
"Really" nice job with all of it!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Kate Kueper said:


> Yes to the extra bait pocket. Since each vest is custom made to order I can usually do whatever adjustment you need. I am kind of like Burger King "special orders don't upset us"


Kate- can you send me a PM please to let me know what the average vest you make costs? Thanks.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

I have these. Very satisfied!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yPxMgiP4lk


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

martine loots said:


> i have these. Very satisfied!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ypxmgip4lk


those look very cool....


----------

